# Best products for Avis Silver



## rcarlile23 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm just wondering if anyone could recommend any products for Avis Silver?

Been a while since I've had a car so don't know the products no more


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Zaino Z5, Z2 and Z8 combo would look crisp on avus silver.


----------



## rcarlile23 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks Daryl.

Belive you know my best mate. Chris Scragg. Still got your tt?


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Werkstatt prime and Jett gives really good results on lights and silvers


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

rcarlile23 said:


> Thanks Daryl.
> 
> Belive you know my best mate. Chris Scragg. Still got your tt?


Yes I know Chris! Yeah still have the TT, currently for sale.


----------



## Deemc (Jan 20, 2014)

mwad said:


> Werkstatt prime and Jett gives really good results on lights and silvers


This stuff is great!! Really is.. I used this and then finished with Orchard Autocare SpeedSeal and Perfection..

Also for a good wax give Kleen Freaks a try.. Can be tricky to use but its great!


----------



## rcarlile23 (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks guys for the recommendations. I found out my car is glacier blue and not avis silver.


----------

